# Autocruise Vista - first impressions



## 90230 (May 1, 2005)

We hadn't actually meant to buy this van. We wee quite happy with the K reg Harmony we had, and having a drive depth of 16ft meabt we thought we were restricted to a van conversion.

I'd just taken a cash equivalent for a Company car, bought the Range Rover I had always promised myself ( X reg County Diesel - lovely ) and life was nice and simple.

Until we went down to the Marquis do at paultons in the summer. We only went for a laugh, with a couple of friends in their vans, had a few drinks, the kids had fun. We really didnt expect to buy a new van. But then we saw the 02 reg Vista they had down there. Luton version so 4 berth, 3K miles, so like new, unbelievable space after the Harmony.

So 4 weeks before our booked two weeks in Somerset and Dorset, we decided to flog the (only just purchased ) Range Rover and Harmony and hot foot down to Marquis Newbury with the proverbial handful of cash to buy it. 

Decided to have a nice new awning fitted, Marquis threw in a couple of large gas bottles, fixed all the snags we saw, and I even got them to knock 2K off the price.

So we picked the new van up on the Thursday and were off for two weeks on the Saturday. So whats it like then...

Well actually its brilliant. For a sub 16ft van the space is unbelievable. It drives perfectly, returns about 28 MPG and fits on the drive a treat. 

The slight downsides are -

> Its a bit underpowered. Only 90 bhp and it feels long hills. The nice man at Van Aaken says he will find another 20-25 bhp if I give him £350 which sounds like a good deal. I'll get this done as soon as i can find time.

> There are no rear seatbelts, and no one seemed willing to fit any to a side facing rear bench seat. Although it seems that they are not compulsory for this layout, I want my 5 and 8 year old restrained, more to stop them messing about than anything else, so I got a couple of Securon lap belts, had my brother fabricate a couple of long L shaped brackets to fit under the seat. and Voila, raer belts. I've a feeling they will need to be removed or well hidden come MOT time, but they work well and I'm well pleased with them.

And what about marquis? well to be honest, they were very good where it mattered. The sales people were a bit condescending, but if I'm getting a good deal, then who cares. The handover was excellent and the service dept gave very good and polite service.

So to sum up. We are very happy with our new van. It fits our family perfectly, and, at 16ft fits the drive ( and most parking spaces as well)

Its nice to drive and comfortable to sleep in. The full cooker is brilliant and very light inside thanks to the two large windows and the roof hatch.

In all, we would thoroughly recommend the Autocruise Vista.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It is nice to read a success story and if any one else is confined to a 16 foot driveway, invaluable info.

Best wishes and safe travels.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! As Pusser has said, it's nice to read a success story. 

I sincerely hope that you all get as much fun out of your motorhoming as Sue, the boys and I did when my lads were your children's age - a magical time, so make the most of it!

Good luck to you all, and from time to time, let us know how you're getting on.

Barry


----------

